# Pour one out for yo nigga Dynastia



## Remove Goat (Sep 12, 2019)

May he lay on the roads and get run over in nigger heaven peacefully.

credit @Wendy_Carter 






abbo down


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Sep 12, 2019)

Hold up. What happened to him? Did he get doxxed or something?


----------



## Remove Goat (Sep 12, 2019)

He deleted his account after the leaks.


JSGOTI said:


> Lolno.
> 
> Dyn requested deletion within ten minutes of Null removing the dump from the farms. If theres no fun to be had, Dyn had no reason to stick around. I'm not sure the last time he was involved in a dox team or a dig.


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Sep 12, 2019)

Remove Goat said:


> He deleted his account after the leaks.


What a tremendous faggot. I'm not surprised.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Sep 12, 2019)

Remove Goat said:


> He deleted his account after the leaks.


I have mixed feelings about this. He was one of the most caustic users here but was the leak such a big deal? This is like finding out an old friend committed suicide over his divorce.


----------



## Foltest (Sep 12, 2019)

So he deleted his account after the leak?
The leak didn’t say that much after all.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Sep 12, 2019)

I'm 146% convinced he did it for the meme and he'll probably be back, either with the same name or under a new assumed identity, shitposting as always.


----------



## PonelessBizza (Sep 12, 2019)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> I'm 146% convinced he did it for the meme and he'll probably be back, either with the same name or under a new assumed identity, shitposting as always.


I mean. @Dynastla is a similar name


----------



## SJ 485 (Sep 12, 2019)

The leak is small potatoes compared to Null's attitude towards it, his disrespect for the userbase and his general incompetence as a site admin. I can't say I know if Dynastia feels the same way but it's more likely than him actually being worried about whatever was in the stupid leak lol.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Sep 12, 2019)

Visitor said:


> The leak is small potatoes compared to Null's attitude towards it, his disrespect for the userbase and his general incompetence as a site admin. I can't say I know if Dynastia feels the same way but it's more likely than him actually being worried about whatever was in the stupid leak lol.


I don't wanna come off as sucking Null's dick but what are you talking about? He immediately announced the leak, gave advice on how to act accordingly and not once hid the fact about the site being hacked. He even admitted having difficulties fixing the problem and broke the one rule about archiving users and conversations.

You do not have much experience dealing with site admins and moderators, right?


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Sep 12, 2019)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> I'm 146% convinced he did it for the meme and he'll probably be back, either with the same name or under a new assumed identity, shitposting as always.



Dynastia 2: Electric Halabaloo: _Durr I was only pretending to be a tremendous faggot. Turns out I'm only a moderately sized slack jawed faggot after all. _



Visitor said:


> The leak is small potatoes compared to Null's attitude towards it, his disrespect for the userbase and his general incompetence as a site admin. I can't say I know if Dynastia feels the same way but it's more likely than him actually being worried about whatever was in the stupid leak lol.



You kinda gotta know what you're getting into with stuff like this. That and ultimately does any of it really matter? As long as you don't reuse passwords? Who cares if Bob Bumblefuck from Hoboken, NJ laughs at tards or whatever?



Pepito said:


> I don't wanna come off as sucking Null's dick but what are you talking about? He immediately announced the leak, gave advice on how to act accordingly and not once hid the fact about the site being hacked. He even admitted having difficulties fixing the problem and broke the one rule about archiving users and conversations.
> 
> You do not have much experience dealing with site admins and moderators, right?



This was pretty much what you used to determine if a private torrent tracker had decent admins back in the day. The assholes would deny the haxx and would actively ban users that were warning others. Gotta give Null credit for manning up.

_Edited to avoid double post._


----------



## FA 855 (Sep 12, 2019)

Dynastia left because after he made a thread with near unanimous support for releasing the leak, nothing came of it, he likely became disillusioned with the site for that reason. I seriously doubt a veteran of the site would be spooked by this leak. Dynastia was a caustic user but he did have a coherent attitude when it came to how this site should be operated.


----------



## GorebyHog (Sep 12, 2019)

He died... and then quickly came back from the dead to pay the farm's taxes.
Priorities.


----------



## AsbestosFlaygon (Sep 12, 2019)

Pepito said:


> I have mixed feelings about this. He was one of the most caustic users here but was the leak such a big deal? This is like finding out an old friend committed suicide over his divorce.


More like finding out your cousin's brother's roommate committed suicide over having his alphabet soup stolen.


----------



## AF 802 (Sep 12, 2019)

Gas-huffing abbos don't deserve respect.


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 12, 2019)

Dynastia was a proud feminist and his death is a blow to us all


----------



## The Great Chandler (Sep 12, 2019)

Didn't think he'd flake out. I mean, what would a bunch of furries do with an Abbo like him?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 12, 2019)

He's probably reading this thread and masturbating furiously to the love/hate he's getting


----------



## JSGOTI (Sep 12, 2019)

Lolno.

Dyn requested deletion within ten minutes of Null removing the dump from the farms. If theres no fun to be had, Dyn had no reason to stick around. I'm not surethe last time he was involved in a dox team or a dig.


----------



## ES 195 (Sep 12, 2019)

RedRightHand said:


> Dynastia left because after he made a thread with near unanimous support for releasing the leak, nothing came of it, he likely became disillusioned with the site for that reason. I seriously doubt a veteran of the site would be spooked by this leak. Dynastia was a caustic user but he did have a coherent attitude when it came to how this site should be operated.


That and he probably got sick of getting recognized every thread he went into to start shit. There's also a rule against sock accounts so this way he could start fresh.
But I can definitely see where he's coming from with that complaint.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 12, 2019)

SkeetNYeet said:


> That and he probably got sick of getting recognized every thread he went into to start shit. There's also a rule against sock accounts so this way he could start fresh.
> But I can definitely see where he's coming from with that complaint.



To be fair if your shit-stirring hinges that heavily on people not realizing "Oh, it's Dynastia, whatever" you've probably swallowed a bit too much of your own hype


----------



## Unog (Sep 12, 2019)

Visitor said:


> The leak is small potatoes compared to Null's attitude towards it, his disrespect for the userbase and his general incompetence as a site admin. I can't say I know if Dynastia feels the same way but it's more likely than him actually being worried about whatever was in the stupid leak lol.



Imagine being asshurt at Null hosting public information on the farms. As a user.

Edit: The salt is real, apparently.



JSGOTI said:


> Lolno.
> 
> Dyn requested deletion within ten minutes of Null removing the dump from the farms. If theres no fun to be had, Dyn had no reason to stick around. I'm not surethe last time he was involved in a dox team or a dig.



That's still pretty lame but I can see where he'd be coming from. He's so well known at this point that it's probably a good excuse to start over with a new account for easier trolling.


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Sep 12, 2019)

JSGOTI said:


> Lolno.
> 
> Dyn requested deletion within ten minutes of Null removing the dump from the farms. If theres no fun to be had, Dyn had no reason to stick around. I'm not surethe last time he was involved in a dox team or a dig.



This is the difference between being an autistic wanker who does everything for the lulz and being a responsible adult. Null is an admin and has a responsibility to protect his users slope headed children. It's also not about hypocrisy. Null has no problem hosting his own info on this site. It's a bit different when it's your own people. As a general rule we only tend to eat our own when they are being retarded. And yes doxxing yourself by signing up with your work email might be retarded, but it doesn't really count when so many other tards are in the same boat as you.

And it's not about dick riding. I just hate the faulty logic.


----------



## Dynastier (Sep 12, 2019)

Visitor said:


> The leak is small potatoes compared to Null's attitude towards it, his disrespect for the userbase and his general incompetence as a site admin. I can't say I know if Dynastia feels the same way but it's more likely than him actually being worried about whatever was in the stupid leak lol.


Hahaha.

     For a person so callous about being shitty to other people, it's hilarious to see he cuts and runs over a disagreement.
     Cool story about Dynastia, when in a gay little spat with another forum user, he took the opportunity to taunt him about the fact that his child had recently died, something they had previously discussed in what he assumed what was good faith.  When the other user predictably angrily responded, he cried to an admin about it, and got the dude in some shit with them. 
     He's not gone for real though, how will he live without being able to post literal zero effort comments and get showered with praise?  The poster who said he bought his own hype too much was dead on.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Sep 12, 2019)

I wonder if he’ll actually stay away. I doubt it, but you never know.
Either way, he will be immortalized through random.txt.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 12, 2019)

Dynastier said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> For a person so callous about being shitty to other people, it's hilarious to see he cuts and runs over a disagreement.
> Cool story about Dynastia, when in a gay little spat with another forum user, he took the opportunity to taunt him about the fact that his child had recently died, something they had previously discussed in what he assumed what was good faith.  When the other user predictably angrily responded, he cried to an admin about it, and got the dude in some shit with them.
> He's not gone for real though, how will he live without being able to post literal zero effort comments and get showered with praise?  The poster who said he bought his own hype too much was dead on.


I give this poster coin-toss odds of being Dynastia.


----------



## Remove Goat (Sep 12, 2019)

JSGOTI said:


> Lolno.
> 
> Dyn requested deletion within ten minutes of Null removing the dump from the farms. If theres no fun to be had, Dyn had no reason to stick around. I'm not surethe last time he was involved in a dox team or a dig.


Quoted and fixed.


Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> I give this poster coin-toss odds of being Dynastia.


Quick, ask him if he knows the difference between petrol and Opal.


----------



## Dynastier (Sep 12, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> I give this poster coin-toss odds of being Dynastia.


Master troll or zero effort idiot? It's like Poe's law. Or maybe it's exactly poe's law.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Sep 12, 2019)

Dynastier said:


> Master troll or zero effort idiot? It's like Poe's law. Or maybe it's exactly poe's law.


It’s called the “Autist’s Razor”
The most retarded explanation is probably the right one.


----------



## AF 802 (Sep 12, 2019)

Imagine thinking of us as hypocrites when we remove our leaks to protect our asses because it "violates free speech rights".

News flash, not everything is free speech protected. It doesn't make you a pussified socialist to think about free speech this way, if anything it's fairly logical.


----------



## Unog (Sep 12, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> Imagine thinking of us as hypocrites when we remove our leaks to protect our asses because it "violates free speech rights".
> 
> News flash, not everything is free speech protected. It doesn't make you a pussified socialist to think about free speech this way, if anything it's fairly logical.



It's public information, being hosted on the farms. How is getting upset at that any different than any of the fine people in this subforum asking to have their info taken down?

Oh wait, I forgot, it's supposed to be different when it's us, apparently.


----------



## ES 195 (Sep 12, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> Imagine thinking of us as hypocrites when we remove our leaks to protect our asses because it "violates free speech rights".
> 
> News flash, not everything is free speech protected. It doesn't make you a pussified socialist to think about free speech this way, if anything it's fairly logical.


See I'm okay with Null wanting to not host the data since it makes way more sense for him not to want to. It's not like there's an internal kiwi hunt (that I know about) where the dox are required. Call him a hypocrite or whatever but if you put his priorities of being the ooperator over being a kiwi it makes sense.
Also makes sense that a lot of the members would want the dox hosted as that's just perceived as what goes on here. I know KF was different back in the day but when signing up here now one of the first things you read is something along the lines of  'post like the site is already compromised'. 
I'm not sure what people want out of Null, he already admitted he fucked up as far as having the vulnerability that got the site hacked in the first place. 

As far as the dox go I think things are fine the way they are since anyone who wanted the dox has them already and if not, people are willing to share.


----------



## AF 802 (Sep 12, 2019)

Unog said:


> It's public information, being hosted on the farms. How is getting upset at that any different than any of the fine people in this subforum asking to have their info taken down?
> 
> Oh wait, I forgot, it's supposed to be different when it's us, apparently.



Null has honored several requests after putting it up to a vote. If you're nice and aren't a spastic, Null might put it up to a vote. It's just most removal requests are complete mad at the internet material.


----------



## Unog (Sep 12, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> Null has honored several requests after putting it up to a vote. If you're nice and aren't a spastic, Null might put it up to a vote. It's just most removal requests are complete mad at the internet material.



Yeah, he has. How many times has he refused people who asked politely to have public information taken down, though?

You do know that leak went _very, very public almost immediately, __right_? There's no point in taking it down, which is why getting pissed at him for hosting it is idiotic at best.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 12, 2019)

Unog said:


> Yeah, he has. How many times has he refused people who asked politely to have public information taken down, though?
> 
> You do know that leak went _very, very public almost immediately, __right_? There's no point in taking it down, which is why getting pissed at him for hosting it is idiotic at best.


@Unog makes a good point  - it's not going to be hard to find that release1 dump on the Internet with the number of people who are very angry at KF.

Which begs the question, why get that buttmad about it being removed from KF? Dynastia's whole schtick, which he was happy to communicate to others indirectly, was that his only principle was "it makes me laugh, therefore it's good".  All of a sudden he's become very principled about dox for dox's sake?


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Sep 12, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> Imagine thinking of us as hypocrites when we remove our leaks to protect our asses because it "violates free speech rights".
> 
> News flash, not everything is free speech protected. It doesn't make you a pussified socialist to think about free speech this way, if anything it's fairly logical.


Way I see it, the difference is really simple. To my knowledge, the leak was posted _here_. Null ultimately has final say on what stays on the site, so he can take it down at his discretion. If Null were to try to file legal complaints against someone else hosting the exact same information, then it would be more comparable.
I think that’s how it’s different that when the ESA tries to take down our hosting of the dox, for example.



Unog said:


> It's public information, being hosted on the farms. How is getting upset at that any different than any of the fine people in this subforum asking to have their info taken down?
> 
> Oh wait, I forgot, it's supposed to be different when it's us, apparently.


It’s not really that different. _Maybe_ if you were pissed at Null for something about security it wouldn’t be as hypocritical, but ultimately it doesn’t mean much to someone like me. I don’t have anything to lose, I have no online presence, I’m not worried. Other people are worried, and that’s just kind of normal.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Sep 12, 2019)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> I think that’s how it’s different that when the ESA tries to take down our hosting of the dox, for example.


Motherfucking European Space Agency faggots.
My smooth brain has no clue why some users are deleting or renaming: possibly just because they can?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 12, 2019)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> It’s not really that different. _Maybe_ if you were pissed at Null for something about security it wouldn’t be as hypocritical, but ultimately it doesn’t mean much to someone like me. I don’t have anything to lose, I have no online presence, I’m not worried. Other people are worried, and that’s just kind of normal.



I could see people getting pissed that Null fucked up.  I'm going to assume at least a few of the dead accounts were killed for that reason.  That being said, shit happens, Null and the Farms have been in the fucking crosshairs of a bunch of deranged idiots for a long time now, and Null is not a fucking machine.  Anyone who wasn't properly covering their asses before the leak (you know, like Null asks you to) just got a nasty reminder that they need to get on that.

But I don't think this is about being mad at Null for the leak.  I don't think it's about the principle of it, either.  The two possibilities that come to mind are:
1. This is Dynastia taking his toys and going home because Null did not hop when Dynastia said "toad".
2. This is Dynastia realizing his game has become stale and he's in the process of putting on a new mask to come back and get his fix.  (More likely.) The leak is just a convenient excuse.


----------



## AF 802 (Sep 12, 2019)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> Motherfucking European Space Agency faggots.
> My smooth brain has no clue why some users are deleting or renaming: possibly just because they can?



Some people would have their identity compromised due to their name being attached to their IP. Someone autistic enough could trace an IP and username (even if you don't use it anywhere else) to potentially dox you.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Sep 12, 2019)

JSGOTI said:


> Lolno.
> 
> Dyn requested deletion within ten minutes of Null removing the dump from the farms


Looks like he did it out of principle then. That's very admirable.


----------



## Clop (Sep 12, 2019)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> Looks like he did it out of principle then. That's very admirable.


We're talking about people shitposting on Kiwi Farms, for fuck's sake. _That's all of us._


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 12, 2019)

A principle that does not strengthen you or protect you is not a particularly useful principle.  People love principled opponents.


----------



## Dynastier (Sep 12, 2019)

Unog said:


> Yeah, he has. How many times has he refused people who asked politely to have public information taken down, though?
> 
> You do know that leak went _very, very public almost immediately, __right_? There's no point in taking it down, which is why getting pissed at him for hosting it is idiotic at best.


Well, I guess here's a question:
     Has or does KF host doxes that weren't compiled from public info, but from a hack, such as this? There's a difference between posting the google results from a screenname search and using an exploit to get a server to dump you a bunch of info, like with heartfire.  But if KF has previously not had a problem with that kind of info it does look a little hypocritical.
     However, other people have correctly pointed out it's not a direct comparison. People yell at kiwi farms to take down shit about them, and threaten null about it.  Null isn't reaching out and demanding other websites delete this info, as far as I know, and he'd be a complete moron to do so, which I don't believe he is.
    To me, were I Null, I'd host it just to rub in people's faces when they complain. "Lol you're crying about doxing? We have all our own dox available right here!". Like people said, it's out there anyway, what good does refusing to host it here do?


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Sep 12, 2019)

Clop said:


> We're talking about people shitposting on Kiwi Farms, for fuck's sake. _That's all of us._


The way I view it he was disgusted at the decision to remove the leak when the site hosts dox of other people, the community voted to host the leaks, and the site owner has said numerous times there was nothing wrong with doxing as well as refuses to remove the dox of other people. I don't know the guy so maybe I'm wrong. Just my own observation.


----------



## Stasi (Sep 12, 2019)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> Looks like he did it out of principle then. That's very admirable.


It's about ethics in low effort shitposting.


----------



## MrTroll (Sep 12, 2019)

If you get mad enough about this dumb site to care about penny-ante stuff like a partial leak of some email addresses and private messages then you probably need to leave for your own good anyway.


----------



## Violence Jack (Sep 12, 2019)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> The way I view it he was disgusted at the decision to remove the leak when the site has dox of other people and the site owner has said numerous times there was nothing wrong with doxing. I don't know the guy so maybe I'm wrong. Just my own observation.


what a fucking hero.


----------



## A shitty ass clover (Sep 12, 2019)

Here's to you Dynastia
Rest forever here in our dox
The last and final moment is yours
Your Deletion is your triumph


----------



## Clop (Sep 12, 2019)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> The way I view it he was disgusted at the decision to remove the leak when the site has dox of other people and the site owner has said numerous times there was nothing wrong with doxing. I don't know the guy so maybe I'm wrong. Just my own observation.


I know. I also don't care. This is Kiwi Farms, principles come here to die.


----------



## Mediocre (Sep 12, 2019)

Live by the dox, die by the dox.


----------



## SweetDee (Sep 12, 2019)

Dyn was a character, too bad the abbos finally got him in the end.

Huff that petrol in hell, bud.  You've earned it.


----------



## Coolio55 (Sep 12, 2019)

I'm thinking that Dynastia did this to convince us that his account was a real person and not him just being contrarian all the time.

The ultimite troll?


----------



## Remove Goat (Sep 12, 2019)

Coolio55 said:


> I'm thinking that Dynastia did this to convince us that his account was a real person and not him just being contrarian all the time.
> 
> The ultimite troll?


Well, it's irrelevant because aborigines aren't people anyway.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Sep 12, 2019)

this is the worst thing to ever happen in the month of september


----------



## Wake me up (Sep 12, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> All of a sudden he's become very principled about dox for dox's sake?


Maybe part of it is that he made that thread with a big push over the dox, tried to hype it up and eventually had to face the realization that he's not as relevant around here as he once was. Realizing he doesn't have the pull he thought he had might've hurt his ego?


4str4staleatherbelt said:


> Looks like he did it out of principle


((( P r i n c i p l e )))


Visitor said:


> Null's attitude towards it, his disrespect for the userbase and his general incompetence


Would you care to explain why you feel this way? Little weird to throw insults out there without hinting at why when Null goes to great lengths to keep the website up so you could even write this post. Honestly curious about your opinion on this.


----------



## Milk Mage (Sep 12, 2019)

Biggest, blackest _*F*_ to this dude. RIP in peace g.


----------



## ElAbominacion (Sep 12, 2019)

With Dynastia gone, who will respect women?


----------



## PonelessBizza (Sep 12, 2019)

ElAbominacion said:


> With Dynastia gone, who will respect women?


I'd vote Pewds


----------



## オウム 2 (Sep 12, 2019)

He will return as Gynecomastia.


----------



## Remove Goat (Sep 12, 2019)

that nigga gone


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Sep 12, 2019)

RIP in Petrol. At least he was amusing at times.


----------



## JSGOTI (Sep 12, 2019)

Have some bits of art from an art contest I held for an OwO x Dynastia OTP


----------



## Remove Goat (Sep 12, 2019)

Not enough gas rags


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Sep 12, 2019)

I like that time he catfished The Golden Knight.


----------



## maalikthefakemuzzie (Sep 12, 2019)

Dynastia that rafidhi shiite told me that he enjoyed seeing american warplanes drop bombs on the levant.

I will miss him.


----------



## Calooby (Sep 12, 2019)

Hey guys my real name was Calooby this whole fuckin' time!


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 12, 2019)

We lost an important part of this site's culture...the great Dynastia has lived out his final Dynasty.

A grand F if this aint a massive fakeout.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Sep 12, 2019)

Why was he hiding?


----------



## repentance (Sep 13, 2019)

He gone walkabout.


----------



## Overcast (Sep 13, 2019)

Remember when he tried to hook Null up with Schmorky’s girlfriend?


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 13, 2019)

Overcast said:


> Remember when he tried to hook Null up with Schmorky’s girlfriend?



_lol what a fucking degenerate_


----------



## Offen Ded Tardreee (Sep 13, 2019)

And here I thought Dynastia was a  lesbian.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 13, 2019)

Overcast said:


> Remember when he tried to hook Null up with Schmorky’s girlfriend?



That could have worked.


----------



## sidekek (Sep 13, 2019)

...isn't this the dump? Unless I'm retardеd, it's still up.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Sep 13, 2019)

Calling it now, this is going to last a month at most. Then he'll be back. If not, then he's a true faggot.

But in all seriousness, I can kind of see why he left. Not everyone's in the mood for a good shitpost outside the proper channels in this day and age. And the leak, for what it's worth, wasn't really worth it once it did get uploaded. And as for @JSGOTI's question, I could have sworn he got invovled with Vordy's shinanigans last year, but I didn't pay much attention due to the downtime of the site.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 14, 2019)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> But in all seriousness, I can kind of see why he left. Not everyone's in the mood for a good shitpost outside the proper channels in this day and age. And the leak, for what it's worth, wasn't really worth it once it did get uploaded. And as for @JSGOTI's question, I could have sworn he got invovled with Vordy's shinanigans last year, but I didn't pay much attention due to the downtime of the site.



He's been here for 6 years. What could possibly make him want to leave after 6 years of consistently shitposting here other than the most minor event?


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Sep 14, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> He's been here for 6 years. What could possibly make him want to leave after 6 years of consistently shitposting here other than the most minor event?


That's the thing I don't get, the leak was a nothingburger yet he left for whatever reason. I mean I understand his disappointment, but that's a very faggy move, hence my opening statement.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Sep 14, 2019)

sidekek said:


> ...isn't this the dump? Unless I'm retardеd, it's still up.


That link 404s. URL changed slightly I guess.


----------



## ElAbominacion (Sep 14, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> He's been here for 6 years. What could possibly make him want to leave after 6 years of consistently shitposting here other than the most minor event?



Could Dynastia have respected women so much he decided to leak usernames?


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Sep 14, 2019)

The drama around this leak was gayer and more autistic than I could have imagined.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 14, 2019)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> The drama around this leak was gayer and more autistic than I could have imagined.



Yeah, quite a few users other than @Dynastia deleted their accounts.

To them I say, LOL. At the very least, you weren't fucking doxxed, where you suddenly become a laughingstock of the Farms if you're someone like @LagoonaBlue for example.


----------



## Jersey Devil (Sep 14, 2019)

If Dynastia is really gone, that actually sucks. He played an important role by going into threads that had turned into a circlejerk (Amberlynn, Gamergate, etc.) and fucking with the idiots in them for being self-important losers. I think it's important to have people like him to pop the bubbles of people who come to places like KF to stroke their own egos and go "well I might be an unlikeable probably-fat piece of shit, but at least I'm better than this unemployed pedophile/welfare-collecting landwhale/convicted dogfucker!"

He reminded us that in the end, we're all fucking gay nerds on an autistic forum run by a Ukrainian dog. Rest in peace you abbo sped.


----------



## Wake me up (Sep 14, 2019)

Jersey Devil said:


> I think it's important to have people like him to pop the bubbles of people who come to places like KF to stroke their own egos


Good, let's celebrate his dynasty by being a bit more like him all of us. Lost but never forgotten, His Will lives on


----------



## Violence Jack (Sep 14, 2019)

Jersey Devil said:


> If Dynastia is really gone, that actually sucks. He played an important role by going into threads that had turned into a circlejerk (Amberlynn, Gamergate, etc.) and fucking with the idiots in them for being self-important losers. I think it's important to have people like him to pop the bubbles of people who come to places like KF to stroke their own egos and go "well I might be an unlikeable probably-fat piece of shit, but at least I'm better than this unemployed pedophile/welfare-collecting landwhale/convicted dogfucker!"
> 
> He reminded us that in the end, we're all fucking gay nerds on an autistic forum run by a Ukrainian dog. Rest in peace you abbo sped.


this thread is a circle jerk and you're just fondling balls rn. you think anyone worth a damn cares about being "known" on a doxxing and hate website that laughs at re:tards? Shit's cringe as fuck 'bruh' and anyone attempting to paint this as a matter of principle is seriously deluded. lock this faggy thread already you stockholm sycophants.


----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 14, 2019)

Literally who?



The Pink Panther said:


> Oldfag shitposter who has been here since near the beginning fucked off the site when the IPs leak turned out to be a not-so-big deal.


I know.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 14, 2019)

Coldgrip said:


> Literally who?



Oldfag shitposter who has been here since near the beginning fucked off the site when the IPs leak turned out to be a not-so-big deal.



NeoGAF Lurker said:


> This site has attracted a lot of attention in recent years, you need to shitpost accordingly.



Why can't we get away with what 4chan has gotten away with?


----------



## JoshPlz (Sep 14, 2019)

Thread theme:


----------



## ES 195 (Sep 14, 2019)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> The drama around this leak was gayer and more autistic than I could have imagined.


I agree, now that the dust is settled for the most part I'll admit it was funny to watch. Too bad about people leaving but a lot of great users stayed too.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Sep 15, 2019)

RIP nasty senpai.


----------



## millais (Sep 16, 2019)

My favorite Dynastia story centers on the time that Vordrak was emailing death threats to Margaret Pless while pretending to be Dynastia, in an attempt to get Margaret Pless to shut down this site with her journalistic connections somehow. Vordrak's writing style as Dynastia consisted of a mix of the most basic stereotypical Australian phrases, combined with his native Britbong mannerisms and affectations that he just couldn't hide.

In response, Dynastia emailed Margaret Pless directly to explain the situation with Vordrak, and she actually responded to him in a rather friendly manner.


----------



## Count groudon (Sep 17, 2019)

It seems that in his departure, everyone went insane trying to comprehend Dyn’s 4D chess-tier thinking and started a massive slap fight.

His final act of fuckery. God bless you, You dirty aboriginal motherfucker you.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Sep 17, 2019)

Wow I didn't even realize he wasn't even an actual human.


----------



## Count groudon (Sep 20, 2019)

Maybe he tossed a boomerang at a kangaroo he though looked particularly thicc and he didn’t catch it in time when it came back.

The most noble death an Abbo can have. F


----------



## polonium (Sep 20, 2019)

Least funny gimmick-poster


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 21, 2019)

polonium said:


> Least funny gimmick-poster



He was the OG gimmick poster.


----------



## Sanshain (Sep 21, 2019)

polonium said:


> Least funny gimmick-poster



Clearly you weren't around for autisticdragonkin.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 21, 2019)

Forever Sunrise said:


> Clearly you weren't around for autisticdragonkin.



That wasn't a gimmick.  That was the real dude.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Sep 24, 2019)

TERFs freak out over Jonathan Yaniv
					

Just be careful. I usually keep men off me with a single look.  Try it, mister. You might have hell to pay.




					kiwifarms.net
				






> Judging them solely by the opinions of their most extreme and miserable catladies is like judging us solely by that time I did any of those horrifyingly morally indefensible things I keep doing here.



RIP relative addressing, Dynastia.


----------



## Haramburger (Oct 9, 2019)

fond memories of the sped(FuckedYourMom) that was posting vocaroos mad at Dynastia because he was offered dox of someone for $15 dollars; didn't pay, Dynastia embarrassed him publicly and he'd comeback every 3 months trying to get revenge. One of his rants became so funny to Josh that he actually name-changed Dynastia to FagNasty for 5 months or so, just ebcause his vocaroos were so deranged and funny after his victory. Very Jace-like, it was so off-the-wall you couldn't help but think it was staged.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Oct 9, 2019)

Dynastiaさんには会ったことないんだけど 
( ；∀；)


----------



## FuckedUp (Feb 29, 2020)

@Dyn


----------



## Dyn (Feb 29, 2020)

Dynastier said:


> Cool story about Dynastia, when in a gay little spat with another forum user, he took the opportunity to taunt him about the fact that his child had recently died, something they had previously discussed in what he assumed what was good faith.  When the other user predictably angrily responded, he cried to an admin about it, and got the dude in some shit with them.



I don't even remember doing this but that's fucking hilarious and I'm proud of myself.


----------



## Remove Goat (Feb 29, 2020)

Dyn said:


> I don't even remember doing this but that's fucking hilarious and I'm proud of myself.


Unsurprising, gas huffing leads to neurological damage. Maybe switch to something healthier, like jenkem?


----------



## Mek Quake (Oct 16, 2021)

Shaved Kiwis said:


> This is the difference between being an autistic wanker who does everything for the lulz and being a responsible adult. Null is an admin and has a responsibility to protect his users slope headed children. It's also not about hypocrisy. Null has no problem hosting his own info on this site. It's a bit different when it's your own people. As a general rule we only tend to eat our own when they are being exceptional. And yes doxxing yourself by signing up with your work email might be exceptional, but it doesn't really count when so many other tards are in the same boat as you.
> 
> And it's not about dick riding. I just hate the faulty logic.


----------



## Billy Beer (Oct 17, 2021)

Is Dyn the same Dyn on Neogaf?


----------

